# Digilight bulbs



## jmorris (Sep 24, 2007)

I've got a Digilight 6V flash light the original lamp burned out and they are out of business. I went to a local store that gave me a 328 mini lamp thats a flange base, it fits perfect. They only bad part is that a Zippo puts out more light. Does anyone know of a 6v Xenon lamp that has the same base?

Thanks
jm


----------



## ampdude (Sep 24, 2007)

Which model is it exactly? What does the lamp assembly look like?


----------



## depusm12 (Sep 24, 2007)

SureFire lamps or Lumen Factory lamps will fit as well as the G&P lamps that will fit a SF 6P.


----------



## mdocod (Sep 25, 2007)

sounds like he is talking about one of the focusing models, I don't think that is the digilight with the D26 style lamp.


----------



## kosPap (Sep 25, 2007)

mdocod said:


> sounds like he is talking about one of the focusing models, I don't think that is the digilight with the D26 style lamp.


 

well he might try the G&P & ultrafire bulbs. these have a reflector tahts crews on the bulb holder. so some tinkering can be made.

cheers, kostas


----------



## jmorris (Sep 25, 2007)

It is a Digilight 1000XB-AE

Thanks again for the help.

jm


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Sep 25, 2007)

jmorris said:


> It is a Digilight 1000XB-AE
> 
> Thanks again for the help.
> 
> jm


Ah. This does not use D26 lamp assemblies (Surefire, Wolf Eyes, G&P, and so on...)


----------



## jmorris (Sep 25, 2007)

photo of the bulb and bulb holder


----------



## mdocod (Sep 25, 2007)

like I said, sounds like it's not a D26, and was correct!, thanks for the confirmation Paul, and thanks for the pictures jmorris... I think I may have found something that might work... check this out...

http://www.qualitychinagoods.com/xenon-bulb-p-274.html

10 bulbs for about $5, they sure look similar.


----------



## kosPap (Sep 26, 2007)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> Ah. This does not use D26 lamp assemblies (Surefire, Wolf Eyes, G&P, and so on...)


 
Damn! I was too fast to reply. This flashlight is very like the "Police Xenon" flashlight that lighthound sells. The bulb holder & bulb are the same and overall shape is very similar. Lighound stocks bulbs too.

Links:
http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1147
http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1360

Have 3 of them. Very honest for their money. (the ones with teh focusing blimp on the lens)

enjoy, kostas


----------



## jmorris (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for the help, I doubt I would have ever found them other wise.

jm


----------

